# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  [EAGLE] πως μπορώ να κάνω αντιγραφή επανάληψη το σχέδιο της πλακέτας;

## elektronio

Αφού τελειώσω μια πλακέτα στο eagle θέλω να βάλω περισσότερες από μία πάνω στο ίδιο PCB για να τυπωθούν όλες μαζί. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει τρόπος αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τον βρω. Δοκίμασα το Copy αλλά μου λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνει στο σχέδιο, έκανα Copy όλο το κύκλωμα στο σχέδιο αλλά στην πλακέτα μου εμφανίζει ξανά τα υλικά και δεν μπορώ να κάνω Copy την πλακέτα, πρέπει να τα κάνω ξανά με το χέρι. Υπάρχει τρόπος;

----------


## nestoras

> Αφού τελειώσω μια πλακέτα στο eagle θέλω να βάλω περισσότερες από μία πάνω στο ίδιο PCB για να τυπωθούν όλες μαζί. Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει τρόπος αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τον βρω. Δοκίμασα το Copy αλλά μου λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνει στο σχέδιο, έκανα Copy όλο το κύκλωμα στο σχέδιο αλλά στην πλακέτα μου εμφανίζει ξανά τα υλικά και δεν μπορώ να κάνω Copy την πλακέτα, πρέπει να τα κάνω ξανά με το χέρι. Υπάρχει τρόπος;



Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/blog/panelizing-in-eagle.481/


Προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ μέσα από το EAGLE επειδή "τυπώνω" σε CNC οπότε μου είναι πιο βολικό να το κάνω από το πρόγραμμα της μηχανής.

Μόλις βρήκα κι αυτό το βιντεάκι:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUg-devOqc

----------


## SV1JRT

.

Επιλογή όλων -> αντιγραφή -> επικόλληση -> μετακίνηση στο σημείο που θέλεις.....
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που κολλάς. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ απλό !!

.

----------


## elektronio

> .
> 
> Επιλογή όλων -> αντιγραφή -> επικόλληση -> μετακίνηση στο σημείο που θέλεις.....
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που κολλάς. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ απλό !!
> 
> .



Κολλάω στο μήνυμα 
"Can't backannotate this operation.
  Please do this in the schematic! "

----------


## mtzag

Δες εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avUg-devOqc

----------


## FH16

> Κολλάω στο μήνυμα 
> "Can't backannotate this operation.
>   Please do this in the schematic! "



Γιατί έχεις αρχείο PCB & SCH με το ίδιο όνομα, κάνε πρώτα ένα αντίγραφο του PCB αρχείου, κάνε rename το αρχείο σε ότι όνομα θέλεις και δοκίμασε την κλωνοποίηση

----------


## elektronio

> Γιατί έχεις αρχείο PCB & SCH με το ίδιο όνομα, κάνε πρώτα ένα αντίγραφο του PCB αρχείου, κάνε rename το αρχείο σε ότι όνομα θέλεις και δοκίμασε την κλωνοποίηση



Το είχα δοκιμάσει αλλά για κάποιο λόγο που δεν ξέρω (μάλλον κάτι δεν έκανα καλά) συνέχισε να μου βγάζει το μήνυμα.
Το ξαναδοκίμασα και λειτουργεί μια χαρά. 


Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις.....

----------


## sotron1

Κλείσε το σχέδιο και άσε ανοιχτό το PCB. Επιλέγεις και κάνεις copy, ανοίγεις πάλι το eagle εκεί που θέλεις να το φτιάξεις, πάλι κλείνεις το σχέδιο και κάνεις paste στο PCB και ωπ γίνεται. Το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Ουσιαστικά το μήνυμα σου λέει πως το τυπωμένο δεν αντιστηχει στο κυκλωμα.
Κλείσε το eagle. Κανε copy paste το αρχείο brd σε αλλο φάκελο και ξαναδοκιμασε.

----------


## elektronio

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ, το θέμα λύθηκε.

----------


## kostas_dh

Για να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα γράφω εδώ.
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πώς μπορώ σε σχέδιο που έχει 7segm να διαχωρίσω το PCB και τα 7segm να είναι σε ξεχωριστό PCB

----------


## Fire Doger

Για παραγγελία ε?
Τα σχεδιάζεις κανονικά στην ίδια πλακέτα και τα διαχωρίζεις με μία γραμμή στο layer Vscore.
Το θέμα είναι πως αυτή η γραμμή πρέπει να μπει στο αντίστοιχο gerber, το καλύτερο είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με την εταιρία κατασκευής και να τους ρωτήσεις σε ποιο gerber την θέλουν, τι διαστάσεις χρειάζεται, πόσο πάχος θα φαγωθεί κατά το κόψιμο κλπ για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## draco1

Στο eagle το copy λειτουργεί διαφορετικά

----------


## CybEng

Πραγματικά δεν είναι όπως το Copy-Paste όλων των παραθυρικών εφαρμογών όπως τις έχουμε συνηθίσει. Χρειάζεται μια ματιά στο manual γιατί έχει κάποιες ιδιορυθμίες. Το χειρότερο είναι όταν θες να αντιγράψεις κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό πχ footprint μιας βιβλιοθήκης.

Στις εκδόσεις μετά την 4 είχαν κάνει τα πράγματα ποιό standard και ευκολότερα.

----------

